# Выбор инструмента.



## svetla-1 (12 Авг 2013)

У меня вопрос - кто знает инструменты(баяны) фирмы Farinelli - качество звука,меха,механики.Поискала в интернете отзывы,но не нашла. Будьте добры,напишите свои отзывы,стоит ли приобретать ребенку такой инструмент.Заранее благодарю.Светлана.


----------



## spawellness (13 Авг 2013)

Комментарий отправил в личку.


----------



## zet10 (13 Авг 2013)

эти инструменты производства Китая.Покупать их не советовал бы,минусы ненадежная механника,слабые голоса,от целлулоида иногда так пахнет,что задохнуться можно...
Возьмите б/у немецкий инструмент Вельтмейстер и не прогадаете!


----------



## butusbayan (13 Авг 2013)

Смотря какой. Если рассматриваете половинку 1/2, то лучший вариант по цене-качеству. За эти деньги можно конечно найти Вельтмейстер маленький, но очень сложно, да и качество подержанного сложно определить. Нужен опыт.


----------



## zet10 (15 Авг 2013)

butusbayan писал:


> Смотря какой.


Любой.butusbayan писал:


> Если рассматриваете половинку 1/2, то лучший вариант по цене-качеству


Не согласен,лучший вариант за эти деньги купить Вельтмейстер -Каприс или метеор серии "мини",функционально он идет как 3/4,но размером как 1/2,это лучший вариант для обучения маленького ребенка.
Ну а про качество если сравнивать Германию и Китай и говорить не приходится!butusbayan писал:


> качество подержанного сложно определить. Нужен опыт.


Согласен.Поэтому я всегда и подчеркиваю,что б перед покупкой родители брали с собой либо специалиста ,либо своего учителя.Уж я думаю что заплатить за помощь и консультацию специалисту 1 тыс.руб,особливо ни кого из родителей не разорит.


----------

